# TPF Challenge June Winner - Congratulations to Danielklaer!



## manaheim (Aug 2, 2013)

"Edge of the Web" by danielklaer




I'm going to start posting these up here regularly so we be sure our winners get some exposure.

(now that I can do stuff like that... mwuahahah)


----------



## snerd (Dec 6, 2014)

I remember that one! Congrats, Daniel!!


----------

